# Removing a Kitchen Sink



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I had to remove a kit. sink from a granite countertop. The old sink was held in with some epoxy or liquid nails, I don't know. I literally had to use a putty knife and gently tap it with a hammer on all (4) sides for 1 hour and 15 minutes to remove the sink. My question is: What do you guys do to remove a difficult sink? Is using a putty knife the only way? I was sweating because I was afraid I was going to crack the granite if I used a heavy hand.

I have heard of plumbers breaking granite before when removing a sink; it breaks in front where it's the thinnest.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

What's the bolt cutter for???


----------



## droptopgt (Dec 17, 2008)

On bathroom sinks held with silicone that has become rock hard, I heat up the putty knife with a torch to cut into it.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

If the new sink is bigger then the old one, I've had good luck with a thin wire cable. Cuts right through liquid nails.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> If the new sink is bigger then the old one, I've had good luck with a thin wire cable. Cuts right through liquid nails.


I'm thinking a guitar string? 

I've seen guys literally stand in undermount sinks and jump up and down trying to break the sillycone seal. I point and laugh...


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

U666A said:


> I've seen guys literally stand in undermount sinks and jump up and down trying to break the sillycone seal. I point and laugh...


Yup. And yet I've seen several (even one I installed ) fall out of the counter on their own (probably with homeowner's help ). It all depends on the countertop material. Some is too slippery (or crumbly) for silicone to hang on to well.

I've only used putty knives for removing them. It can be time consuming.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Putty knife and some TLC. I don't want to tell the customer that I broke a top.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Putty knife and razor knife, time and patience


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

Acetone will "melt" most adhesives, cuts down on labor time.
You still have to be patient and don't breath the vapors:laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

BigDave said:


> Acetone will "melt" most adhesives, cuts down on labor time.
> You still have to be patient and don't breath the vapors:laughing:


 Is that the same stuff the women breathe and remove the nail polish?? No wondering why they get wacking sometimes..


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Probably was epoxy. Did they have little pieces of granite stuck to the sink and bottom of counter top? That's how a lot of granite guys mount the sink. That and a bit of epoxy.


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

I have used the corner of a thin flat metal trowel. Gives me more leverage than a putty knife and a handle to hold on to.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

bad spot for kit sink , what a mess id make


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

I use putty knife and a small trowel 

I always add to invoice "not responsible for counter damage of any sort" and have it signed before work begins


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

U666A said:


> I'm thinking a guitar string?
> 
> I've seen guys literally stand in undermount sinks and jump up and down trying to break the sillycone seal. I point and laugh...


Never thought of that. I used sevenstrand 20 lb test (I think) because that what was in my truck at the time. Long time ago I was part of a crew doing a remodel of a gym bathroom. We had to save big mirrors that were liqiud nailed to the wall. Tried everything and that's how I came up with the idea. Used it on a few sinks...works just as well.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Was this a modular home? Nice auto vent!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> What's the bolt cutter for???


 






I was breaking up a little concrete and needed the bolt cutters to cut the wire mesh in the slab.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

89plumbum said:


> Was this a modular home? Nice auto vent!


 






No. Not a modular home. It is a nice country home with stables in back of the property.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I've always use a good putty knife, shims, and a brass hammer (to tap the putty knife home). 

I keep the putty knife blade well greased.

I've never tried a wire...seems like it might be a good idea, though :yes:


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

First have customer sign invoice if it breaks...its their dime! Then slowly do just what you did till it was loose. But i do love it when you let them know if it breaks its on them and they ask why. I have heard of some not signing it and the plumber went ahead and it broke. They got a new counter of of them.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

This stuff is great, makes the sillycone so soft you just wipe it off with a rag. It does take a couple of hours to work though.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> I had to remove a kit. sink from a granite countertop. <snip>
> 
> I always carried an assortment of hard wood wedges. I cut them on a table saw using a taper jig. Usually were from oak and would go from nothing to maybe 1" to 1-1/4". Invaluble when you must lift something like a sink or a basin glued in or back to back as a adjustable spacer ... Even as a wooded knife to scrape [sloppy tapers on drywall & painters] work on our fixtures. There is a lot of power in a wedge.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

I've had good luck with a dremel multi-max with the grout blade (when the countertop guys use epoxy)


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Is that the same stuff the women breathe and remove the nail polish?? No wondering why they get wacking sometimes..


Sometimes...


----------



## TheMesaPlumber (Dec 21, 2012)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> I always carried an assortment of hard wood wedges. I cut them on a table saw using a taper jig. Usually were from oak and would go from nothing to maybe 1" to 1-1/4". Invaluble when you must lift something like a sink or a basin glued in or back to back as a adjustable spacer ... Even as a wooded knife to scrape [sloppy tapers on drywall & painters] work on our fixtures. There is a lot of power in a wedge.


have to agree with this - 
I have a bin full of both some wood wedges and I really like my plastic wedges - these They have been a life saver over the years when it comes to moving anything heavy.


----------

